
Flutter apps coming to the Linux desktop - logix
https://ubuntu.com//blog/canonical-enables-linux-desktop-app-support-with-flutter
======
Normille
Potentially interesting news. But I wonder if Flutter desktop apps will suffer
from the same bloat as Electron based ones?

